# creation pcut ct900 problems



## oman (Nov 4, 2010)

hi guys, i have a creation pcut ct900 and im trying to hook it up to a windows computer which is installed with XP. wat do i need as in drivers etc ??? any hlep would be appreciated, i am new to this and jsut cant seem to get it working. thanks


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you have any software at all for it? I use a Creation Pcut on a Mac and use SignCut X2 to drive the cutter. They make a version for all OSes. They have good online guidance to get you connected up.


----------



## oman (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks for ur reply, i have got the trial version off of there website, as i wanted to make sure it would work. 
i put in all the cutter info and that intosigncut and gone to cut but i the test cut button doesnt allow me to click it, can u give me a walk through of wat u did, did u use any other drivers for it??


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

My walkthrough wouldn't help you, I'm on a Mac. It's been ages since I set it up, but I think I used some really specific instructions that I got from the signcut website. I did just as they said, and it worked fine. See if you can find setup instructions for XP. To generalize: you get the USB port driver installed, then set SignCut to that port and your cutter model, then install the plug-in for Illustrator (or Corel) to get your artwork from there into SignCut.


----------



## oman (Nov 4, 2010)

hey i have tried using my mac with it but i i couldnt get it to work, so your walkthrough would help me allot. i would prefer to use my mac as this is wat i use everyday and prefer it. 
any more help would be appreciated, cheers.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The PCut cutters rely on software to drive the cutter. There is no real driver for these units. If you get software that drives the cutter you will be in business. 

I know Flexisign, and Sign Blazer Elements work with these cutters.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey, sorry for the delay getting back. Here's the guides I worked from:

Plotters

I remember there was an issue was in getting the USB recognized, but think it was restarting everything after it was connected up that got it resolved.


----------

